
Psychologists Release Emotion-On-Demand Plug In For Virtual Characters - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/507786/psychologists-release-emotion-on-demand-plug-in-for-virtual-characters/
======
JeremyKolb
This could have some interesting implications when it comes to emotion
response testing.

